# Caesar creek bait shop



## chasing eyes (Nov 4, 2013)

I’m heading down Sunday I’ll be camping for 5 days and was looking for a bait shop with minnows for some crappie and possible saugeye fishing. I can’t seem to find anything online.


----------



## flyinghappy (Jun 26, 2017)

I think spillway party supply has minnows. At least according to their google reviews they do. 

*








Spillway Party Supply


★★★★★ · Bait shop · 7646 Oregonia Rd




www.google.com




*


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

If you are staying at the campground, Tackle Town is on State Route 380 just down the road. However, I have not seen them open recently. They may be open weekends only??

If neither one of those places work, you may have to go to B&B Carryout in Waynesville. If you do, get a Big Bo Sandwich!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Pike said:


> If you are staying at the campground, Tackle Town is on State Route 380 just down the road. However, I have not seen them open recently. They may be open weekends only??
> 
> If neither one of those places work, you may have to go to B&B Carryout in Waynesville. If you do, get a Big Bo Sandwich!


I second B&B they have a great menu. The big Bo is great, their fired chick and cat fish is awesome too!


----------



## chasing eyes (Nov 4, 2013)

I appreciate the replies.Thank you guys. Yeah I’m staying at the campground. 
B&B it is. I’m always looking for good local sandwiches.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

chasing eyes said:


> I appreciate the replies.Thank you guys. Yeah I’m staying at the campground.
> B&B it is. I’m always looking for good local sandwiches.


If you're not bringing your own firewood, they sell that too.


----------

